
Why Hurricane Maria left Puerto Rico completely without power - curtis
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/25/16362410/hurricane-maria-puerto-rico-power-outages-electrical-grid-destroyed
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR: The hurricane destroyed 80% of the transmission lines and 90% of the
distribution lines.

